# Somewhat quarterly Nameless Denver HERF



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

If you missed us at Churchill's, here is your chance to catch up. You're on your own for dinner, but if you make plans for somewhere, share. You never know. We'll be way up north in Louisville at Marlow's Pipe and Tobacco. Marlow's has a well stocked humi and a great lounge. We start officially at 7PM. You're free to bring your own, pick up some of the good sticks there, or both. Bring your own libations, but I request you let me know what you're bringing. RSVP to me or DogWatch Dale is recommended, but not required.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Is this any particular day, or is it just every day?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Alrighty boys & girls, a little more detail to Bruce's post. We have the next Colorado herf set up for Dec 16 at Barlow's (not Marlow's, sorry Bruce) Premium Cigars & Pipes in Lafayette, Co. from 7:00 pm until Trey Barlow tells us to leave. The address to the shop is 2270 Arapahoe Rd. Suite 102, Lafayette, CO. 80026. For those of you not familiar with the area, Lafayette is just a short drive north of the Flatirons Mall area in Broomfield. Google or Yahoo map the address to find the best route from your location.

Barlow's will offer all herf attendees a 10% discount during the evening, so if you feel like trying some new cigars, you can save a buck or two! We will also be allowed to bring in our own drinks & snacks if you want. We do need to keep the drinks & munchies back in the lounge and out of the front retail area & humidor. 

Hope to see most of you local BOTL there, & all passers-through are welcome as well!


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Dec 16 is my wife's birthday. I may need to tread carefully here.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

Yah, thats an ooops. Marlow's (actually Marlowe's) used to be one of my favorite downtown eateries, still is actually. I've been to Barlow's twice now. I quite like the joint!


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Unfortunately, TShailer is out of town and I have another commitment that evening so neither of us will be able to make it - bummer! ... because the last one was a lot of fun!

Dale & Bruce, thanks for trying to herd the gorillas once again. Hope a great time is had by all, and look forward to seeing the pics posted (and of course hearing any stories that can be repeated!  )


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CareP said:


> Unfortunately, TShailer is out of town and I have another commitment that evening so neither of us will be able to make it - bummer! ... because the last one was a lot of fun!QUOTE]
> 
> Definitely a bummer! I was hoping to meet TShailer & looking forward to seeing you again. OK, let's get a date in Feb or March picked out for the next one. A little more notice may help get more folks to attend.
> 
> For the rest of you, hope to see you this Saturday!


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

Dang, Care...

Like Dale says, we'll get you notice on the next one. You guys will be missed.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Definitely a bummer! I was hoping to meet TShailer & looking forward to seeing you again. OK, let's get a date in Feb or March picked out for the next one. A little more notice may help get more folks to attend.


February looks pretty clear right now except the weekend of the 10th. March...well, it was a stretch to get my head around our February commitments, so I'll keep my fingers crossed that we can rearrange anything and make the next one.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, looks like at least 6, and maybe 10 or so will be there. Plenty of room, so if anyone not yet decided can make it, we'll hold a seat for you!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Will look through the inventory this morning, and I'll see everyone there!!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Thank you to Dale, Bruce, Matt, their families and friends for a great time! I sat and smoked and chatted with new found friends for about three hours. Tyler and Trey (in absentia) at Barlow's deserve a big hand as the hosts. I'll post the few pics I have later.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I think everyone had fun, I know I did. The sharing of good stories and awesome sticks (& maybe a good scotch or two) is what it's all about. 

Looking forward to the pics Scott & Bruce!


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

Pretty good, guys! I thought I was going to have to leave just after I lit my first cigar, but managed to salvage the night.

I had a wonderful time at the HERF, even with my daughter's meltdown. With the picture quality, I should have left the camera at home. These are the only shots that came close to being presentable. I hope Scott's turned out better.

mmburtch (CP), Dogwatch Dale, and the bevarage table.



The LGC Serie R humidor 2006. List was $1100, now down to $895 (could be $995, not sure). I've no idea what MSRP is, but this is Tax the Evil Tobacco Colorado. 



Really shitty picture of me and Matt (mmburtch from CP). There was a poker game just to my right. They about rioted, shouting something about their wives when I shot the first pic with flash and captured about half the table



Mogleman with a traveldor rumored to contain the evil, communist cigars.



A more flattering, but lesser quality shot of the Mogleman. He was wearing the ash about 60 seconds later


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting a few photos, Bruce. Looks like you not only had all the requisite items for a great herf, but some entertainment, too, interacting (?) with your neighbor poker players  

Looking forward to (hopefully) joining everyone for the next one (Q1 2007 is almost here!). Happy New Year fellow Front Range herfers...


----------

